# BEST FISHING 0F 2011



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

What is your best/most favorite fishing trip in 2011? Don't know if this has been asked before so Mods. delete it if is a repeat.  
I have a lot of difficulty in picking one, but if pressured I will. Types of fish is not a criteria!!! Just post.  Like the biggest carp or sucker, blue gill, kitty, chub, etc. or fishing with the kids ????
An additional question - Was it was better than 2010 and are the reg.s helping wherever they might apply? Pics. wold make it more interesting, No limit where ever!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: BEST FISHINNG 0F 2011*

Mine was in June I took my 18 month old at the time for her first fishing trip and we caught our limit. Oaklie got to reel in 2 fish she lost them both because she could not reel in fast enough but i just let her do it her self. we had a blast








Oaklie reeling in her fish I picked her up so fast that i didn't notice she still had her straw to her juice bag in her mouth. I kinda like the pics though she looks hillbilly
















I am fixing her hat here you will see why








LOL what a great time!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: BEST FISHINNG 0F 2011*










Priceless!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: BEST FISHINNG 0F 2011*

My last fishing trip with my best friend Holdsworth was probably the highlight of my year, but it was a pretty good year all around.

We did well for some nice brookies and really sweat to get into one spot. It was the proper way to send him off.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=35107&p=365170#p365170


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Sawsman we had lost the fish by then so no need to hurry so we posed for a pic or two.. man I love that little girl.


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

I thiink your real keeper is Oakley...What a cutie. It's funny but the older I get taking kids and friends is more important than where I go or the catch. 

We had some really great times last year by combining two destinations for each trip. We fished Deer Creek/Rockport and Strawberry/Current Creek Those seemed to be some of our most memorable trips.

My real highlight of the year was taking my grandson, Tanner crawdad fishinng. I fished and he caught crawdads, which we cooked over a campfire. It was super. 

Looking forward to more trips this year!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Ice Fishing Red Pine Lake with my twin and buddy neils was my "best fishing of 2011". 5 cutts and 5 lost for the little time I had up there was great. It opened up the world of combining my favorite activities......backcountry skiing and fishing. Plus it opened up my mind to other lakes in the wasatch to do this with. Too bad my lake mary adventure was Jan 1st 2012. That was my best day ever.

The Salt Lake City Overlook









A scenic hiking shot









TyeDye skinning up Red Pine Fork

















Lower Red Pine Lake and the Little Pfiefferhorn









One small step for TyeDye..and one giant leap for this icefishing season









EvilTyeDye and his Cutthroat Trout









The Salt Lake City Overlook at sunset


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. you have an eye for the scenery!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Great pics Tye Dye.

All the trips have been great but I guess the 2 best would have to be:

1st, taking my 86 year old dad to Panguitch and watching him catch 30 fish averaging 2 lbs. He hasn't felt like going for a while so that was great to see him have such a great time, especially since he has given me so many great times since I can remember.

2nd, taking my friend to Lake Powell to catch stripers for the first time. He felll in love with it and out fished me 2 to 1 and catching 30 to 50 stripers was a great way to introduce him to striper fishing.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Every trip to Utah Lake this last summer now that I have learned how to actualy catch some catfish. Went from the usual two or three frish per trip to albe to catch over the limit almost every time. Really fell in love with Utah Lake this last summer. Can't wait for it to warm up a little bit more so that I can take my brother and nephew down and get them on some good fishing.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

My brother and I took our two nephews to a lake in the Greys River Wyoming area in the beginning of july. they both caught some pretty little cutthroats. I think we got them hooked.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine was Starvation around April. Got in a service project and some fishing. I caught a big Walleye (my first) and my wife got a big old small mouth (her first). i posted it on here back then but i don't now how to find it. I need to get back there. April is coming up again.........


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Dannyboy said:


> Mine was Starvation around April. Got in a service project and some fishing. I caught a big Walleye (my first) and my wife got a big old small mouth (her first). i posted it on here back then but i don't now how to find it. I need to get back there. April is coming up again.........


I remember that post. 1st time strarvy came upon my radar.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Probably some of my best trips last year were the ones where I fished maribou for just about everything trying to prove to myself that I could fish it effectively. Most of that time was spent on Deer Creek, which was very rewarding. Caught my first big walleye out of there.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

This was posted in the wrong post so I delet4ed it. Sorry.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

2011 was one of the worst years I've had fishing since I started in 2001. That being said, I took one amazing backpacking trip into the Uintas with two buddies. Hiked in on a Friday morning, and set up camp along side of a nice little lake. Caught some brookies on dry flies. Saturday, I spent the morning knocking one of the bucket list by catching a respectable grayling (I had caught one on Friday night, but it was so small its wasn't worth taking a picture of). Saturday afternoon and Saturday night we fished a bunch of little lakes and ponds and caught bunch of brookies and a few cutts. Hiked out Sunday morning. I think we fished 12 lakes in 2 days. Fun trip. 

Here's to a better 2012... despite a crappy start. Maybe I'll head back up to the Uintas.


----------

